# G4003 owners, I'm looking for measurements on your lathe



## kyleaudio (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi Guys, as the title says, I'm looking for some measurements. I recently bought an old Jet 1236PS lathe that's missing the cross slide and compound slide. Unfortunately Jet no longer has these parts. I've checked the Grizzly G9249 which appears to be the same, but they no longer have the cross slide. You can check my thread in the Jet forum here.

I noticed that the G4003 carriage looks very similar, and they have parts for this lathe. I was wondering if someone would be willing to take some measurements for me to compare. I'd probably just need the length width and height of the dovetail on the carriage and length from carriage to spindle center.

Thanks for the help!
Kyle


----------



## mikey553 (Nov 5, 2014)

Kyle,

I have G4003 lathe. It is also 12 x 36 like yours. I can measure the dovetail in the carriage for you later tonight, when I come back home. When you say "length from carriage to spindle center", you probably want the vertical distance from the carriage dovetail base to center of the spindle? Is that right?

By the way, I am in York, PA, not very far from you. You are welcome to come and take a look if you want.

Mike


----------



## kyleaudio (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi Mike,

Yeah that's correct. The base of the dovetail to the spindle center. 

York isn't too far, I actually bought the lathe in Wrightsville. 

Thank you!
Kyle


----------



## mikey553 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi Kyle,

The width of carriage dovetails is 3.377" with 3/8" pins installed, without them - 2.775".
The height of the dovetail is .420".
The length of the dovetail is 12.78".
The height of the spindle center over the dovetail base is 4.814".

The dimensions may be a couple of thousands off, I did not try to be very precise. My lathe is about 10 years old, but it is not very likely they changed the design in this area.
If you need anything else, don't be shy.

Mike


----------



## kyleaudio (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi Mike,

Thank you for checking the measurements. I'm not sure if the G4003 cross slide would work on my lathe. Here are my measurements.

Dovetail width - 2.501"
Dovetail height - 0.514"
Dovetail length - 12-5/16"
Dovetail base to spindle center - 4-3/4"

The length and distance from the base of the dovetail to spindle center are probably close enough to work, but I don't think that the dovetail width and height are close enough. Well, it was worth a shot.

Thanks again!

Kyle


----------



## mikey553 (Nov 7, 2014)

Kyle,

I would not give up so easy. You may need to make a new gib and do some milling for the dovetail height, but it is so much easier than making a new cross slide...

Mike


----------



## kyleaudio (Nov 10, 2014)

Mike,

I haven't completely given up on this idea yet, I'm just going to look into some other options first.

Since Grizzly doesn't offer a compound slide assembly for this lathe like they do for the G9249, the individual parts to make the compound are quite a bit more expensive. So if the cross slide bolted right up it might be worth the extra money. Since it doesn't, that will just add to the cost. I'll keep you posted on what I end up with.

Thanks,
Kyle


----------

